# eclipse: check code style vor dem svn-commit



## eskimo328 (16. Mai 2008)

hi, kennt jemand ein eclipse-plugin, bei welchem der das format des java-codes überprüft wird bevor man seine dateien in ein svn-repository eincheckt?

die soll zu einem einheitlichen code-style verhelfen.


----------



## tfa (16. Mai 2008)

Du kannst Eclipse sagen, dass der Quelltext vor dem Speichern formatiert werden soll. Wenn jeder Entwickler identische Eclipse-Einstellungen hat, wird euer Code-Stil einheitlich.


----------



## eskimo328 (16. Mai 2008)

stimmt, bin ich gar nicht selber drauf gekommen ^^
aber ich dachte eher an ein plugin, dass sozusagen nur einen commit erlaubt wenn der code valid ist.


----------



## byte (16. Mai 2008)

Das passt dann eher zum Thema Continous Integration. Sehr interessant ist da Teamcity: http://www.jetbrains.com/teamcity/


----------

